# My dog was bit on the mouth by another dog - Help Needed



## WillWallner (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,

This morning my dog was bit on the mouth by another dog. She's a 10 year old golden retriever. The wound did not bleed and I thought she was ok. When I examined her closer on the under side of her lower jaw I saw a laceration. Without pulling her skin you wouldn't be able to see it but when I separate either side of the wound it opens a wound just smaller than a quarter (Coin).

The wound is not deep but has penetrated her skin. I've cleaned and disinfected the wound. She seem totally fine and is eating/drinking like normal. I hate to say this but I would prefer not take her to the vet for financial reasons. I live in Hollywood and the last time my dog needed stitches the bill was $800. My plan to clean the wound twice a day and keep a close look out for infection. 

The skin closes over the wound on its own so should I apply any sort of bandage? If absolutely necessary I will take her to vet. But if anyone could give some advice or tips that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I think what you are doing is good, but I would call the vet and ask if that's the right thing. They give out free phone advice you know .


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I would call your vet....I've seen enough bites to know that it needs special attention. Sometimes, if your dog is cooperative, they could suture it under local anesthetic which would be much cheaper. Just get a bunch of your friends to hold him down. We once did a mass removal under local (a small mass) and the dog didn't flinch.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd probably clean it with a weak Betadine "tea" (dilute the Betadine with water until it is "tea" colored). Then keep an eye on it for signs of infection. Personally, I would take the dog's temperature daily (at the same time of day) to catch any infection early.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

She may not need stitches, in fact with a bite wound it's usually best to keep it open to drain. However she DOES need antibiotics. I know there are vets in this part of the country that won't charge you 800.00 to see her so get her in ASAP so she doesn't end up with a nasty infection. If you're not too far from Riverside, Dr Butchko will see her on a walk in basis and is very reasonable.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If it's been more than 5 hours after the wond occured it's highly unlikely a vet would suture it anyway because that would trap bacteria in there. Your best bet is to try and clip as much of the hair away as you can, clean the would 3-4x a day (or after eating or drinking since it's right on the lower jaw). DO NOT apply neosporen as that will also trap bacteria in there. Just a good cleaning with the tea or peroxide should suffice. Air getting to it is what's going to make it heal faster. No bandage. Watch for swelling, weeping, or unusualy odor/wetness. Watch your dog to make sure there's no lethargy, lack of appatite or change in temperament. All those will be indicators of of infection.


----------

